# The Truth about CPU Soldering - OC3D mit dem 'der8auer'



## GBoos (26. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC3D :: Article :: The Truth about CPU Soldering :: The Truth about CPU Soldering


----------



## Meroveus (26. November 2015)

Das ist mal ein sehr interessanter Artikel


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2015)

Die eigentliche Quelle mit allen Details ist hier: The Truth about CPU Soldering | Overclocking.Guide


----------



## DanielX (26. November 2015)

Sehr interessanter und ausführlicher Artikel.


----------



## Noctua (26. November 2015)

Danke für den gut geschriebenen und interessanten Artikel. Leider wird die Masse (hier im Forum) ihn nicht lesen und weiterhin rummeckern.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. November 2015)

Auch wenn mir einleuchtet, dass es ein aufwendiger und teurer Prozess ist, scheint Intel die Technik trotzdem gut genug zu beherrschen, um damit Haswell-E und die Xeons herzustellen. Alternativ würde es ja schon reichen, wenn Intel vernünftige WLP unter den IHS schmierst.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2015)

Bei Skylake ist die WLP eigentlich wirklich kein Problem. Es gibt durchaus CPUs die 4.8 GHz ohne Köpfen machen.



Noctua schrieb:


> Danke für den gut geschriebenen und interessanten Artikel. Leider wird die Masse (hier im Forum) ihn nicht lesen und weiterhin rummeckern.



Muss nur entsprechend weitergetragen werden  Dann wird die Message auch verbreitet.


----------



## Noctua (26. November 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Muss nur entsprechend weitergetragen werden  Dann wird die Message auch verbreitet.


Leider zu schön um wahr zu sein. Da gibt es genug Gegenbeispiele.


----------



## drebbin (26. November 2015)

Sehr interessant 

Das Thema ist zwar ein internationales Thema - aber du bist jemand aus Deutschland und da suche ich ehrlich gesagt zuerst nach einem deutschsprachigen Bericht. Wird es so einen überhaupt geben? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich ein deutsches Review auch hier im Forum schneller verbreiten wird als ein englisches, welches nicht für jeden komplett zu lesen ist.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

fänd ich auch super auf deutsch...
bin im english nicht so sehr bewandert...
ich verstehs zwar...aber nuja es dauert seine zeit das zu lesen ^^ auf deutsch würd ich definitiv kürzer brauchn xD


----------



## iGameKudan (27. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht Roman. 

Aber trotz allem dem bin ich immernoch der Meinung dass das "verpasten" der CPUs eine reine Sparmaßnahme ist und garantiert nicht gemacht wird weil die CPUs sonst nicht mehr länger als 5 Jahre halten. Uralte CPUs wie Pentium 4s funktionieren ja immernoch. Deine aufgezeigten negativen Seiten sind irgendwie eher theoretischer Natur (und das verbiegen von Teilen der CPU ja irgendwie durch den dünnen Träger auch provoziert). Die extrem geringen Temperaturen mit deiner verlöteten Skylake-CPU  (50° auf 4.5GHz bei 1.26V(!), maximal 61°)aber ein garantiert immer auftretender positiver Aspekt.

 Klar, geringere Strukturbreiten oder so... Aber seis drum. Damals waren die 130nm (oder später 90nm) ja auch verdammt klein.


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2015)

Es ist sowohl ökologisch als auch ökonomisch nicht sinnvoll diese CPUs zu verlöten. Bei der Masse an CPUs, die produziert werden kann man als großes Unternehmen nicht auf 0,0x % der Anwender hören und Ressourcen verschwenden. Die meisten K-CPUs landen am Ende in normalen Systemen und werden nicht übertaktet. Es ist also die richtige Entscheidung hier auf WLP statt Lot zu setzen.
Ein Großteil der Skylake CPUs kann problemlos auf 4.5 - 4.7 GHz getaktet werden, ohne die Paste zu ersetzen. Daher ist es eigentlich selbst für die meisten Enthusiasten kein wirkliches Hindernis.


----------



## PiSA! (4. Dezember 2015)

Schöner Artikel.
Danke!


----------



## flotus1 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hochinteressant und sehr fundiert. Hut ab.
Allerdings halte ich das Argument mit den K-CPUs für nicht ganz überzeugend. Wer eine K-CPU kauft und sie dann nicht übertaktet der hat einen Fehlkauf getätigt. Mit dem non-K Pendant wäre er besser gefahren.
Lässt man also diejenigen außer Acht die die falsche CPU für ihr Nutzerverhalten kaufen bleibt es dabei dass die K-CPUs für Übertakter sind.
Und diese würden schon von einem besseren Wärmeübergang zwischen Die und HS profitieren. Selbst für 24/7-Übertaktung bei der man mit weniger Kühlaufwand und Lärm die gleichen Temperaturen erreichen kann wäre das schon hilfreich. Von den extrem-Übertaktern ganz zu schweigen, du hast ja deine Gründe warum du einen solchen Aufwand betreibst um einen verlöteten Skylake zu bekommen.
Deshalb wäre es meiner Meinung nach schon richtig wenn man die K-CPUs löten würde. Die etwas höheren Herstellungskosten -dass das bei einer Massenfertigung so immense Kosten sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen- kann man ja gerne auf den Preis der CPU umwälzen. Ich denke diejenigen die eine K-CPU zum Übertakten kaufen wären gerne bereit einen Mehrpreis zu zahlen um ab Werk und mit Garantie den bestmöglichen Wärmeübergang zu bekommen. Wenn der Mehrpreis gegenüber normalen CPUs steigt sinkt auch die Anzahl der Fehlkäufe.


----------



## drebbin (5. Dezember 2015)

Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen.
Intel wird ganz bestimmt nicht beliebte und in der Regel höherpreisige CPUs die bei sinnvoller Nutzung (damit meine ich OC) keine Garantie mehr besitzen würden ändern in dem sie Mehraufwand und -kosten betreiben in dem sie eine zweite Arbeitsschiene anlegen in jedem Werk um die K-CPUs zu löten.
Intel stellt sich selbst ja in gutes Licht und dem Kunden gegenüber als sehr kulante Firma dar, wenn man kaputte K-CPUs zurücknimmt und Ersatz liefert, obwohl sie dazu nicht verpflichtet sind - so behält man Kunden.
Die Anzahl an kaputten CPUs ist eh eine dermaßen kleine Menge und warum sind diese denn überhaupt kaputt? Nachweisbar oder nicht, aber definitiv durch OC.
Die Anzahl der Fehlkäufe wird Intel ebenso nicht interessieren, jede verkaufte CPU ist eine gute CPU.


----------



## flotus1 (5. Dezember 2015)

Dass Intel reichlich egal ist wer ihre CPUs kauft so lange es nur genug sind kann ich nicht bestreiten. Wollte ich auch gar nicht.
Mir ging es darum dass die K-CPUs an den Anforderungen von Nicht-Übertaktern gemessen werden für die sie eigentlich gar nicht bestimmt sind.


----------



## drebbin (5. Dezember 2015)

Naja, Intel gibt ihre CPUs in einem bestimmten Setting auf den Markt und dafür müssen sie halten, unnötigen Mehraufwand betreibt keine kluge Firma.

Die K-CPUs kann man fast als teures Spielzeug für Enthusiasten sehen, bei dem Intel jede Verantwortung los ist sobald damit wirklich gespielt wird. Also eigentlich ein Doppel-Win für den Hersteller.
Und der Mensch möchte aber a)spiele und b) Grenzen ausreizen - also muss Intel gar nicht mehr machen als ein ausreizbares Spielzeug anbieten


----------



## 666mille (8. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt erst gesehen den Bericht! Genau was für mich! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## maCque (23. Dezember 2015)

Ebenfalls eben erst gelesen  Nice to know sag ich mal  Warum verlötet man denn eigentlich selbst und nutzt nicht einfach einen geköpften Skylake? Da ist doch der Wärmeübergang direkt zum Kühler noch besser oder irre ich da?


----------

